# Im Webbrowser Control auf Javascript Variable zugreifen



## swcomputer (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!

Ich habe eine VB Script Anwendung. In einem Formular gibt es ein Webbrowse Control. 
In diesem öffne ich eine html-Datei. In dieser wiederrum wird Javascript ausgeführt. Klicke ich nun in dem Webbrowser eine bestimmte Stelle an, wird in Javascript eine Variable "clicked" durch ein OnClick Event in Javascript befüllt.

Habe ich die Möglichkeit in meiner VB Anwendung auf diese Javascript Variable über ein Evejnt im Webbrowser Control zuzugreifen?

Vielen Dank!


----------

